# Step By Step Quality Inspection of Apparel Manufacturing



## adnankhan (Aug 25, 2016)

Quality control, or QC for short, is a process by which entities review the quality of all factors involved in production. ISO 9000 defines quality control as "A part of quality management focused on fulfilling quality requirements".

Steps: 

01. *Confirmation of garments quantity*
At the very first step of quality inspection, a quality inspector should confirm the total quantity of garments according to buyer’s requirement.

02. *Confirmation of trimmings and accessories*
Here, quality inspector should check various trimmings and accessories needed in the garments according to buyer’s instruction.

03. *Measurement inspection*
In this stage, quality inspector should compare the garment measurements against the customer’s measurement charts such as sleeve length, garment length etc.

04. *Garment’s in-side inspection*
Here, quality inspector should check the garment’s inside part to find out various problems such as unbalanced sleeve edge, incorrect side shape etc.

05. *Garment’s out-side inspection*
Quality inspector should check here the garment’s outside part to find out different problems such as open seam, needle holes & marks etc.

06. *Final inspection*
In final inspection, quality inspector should check different issues about the garments such as shade variation from one part of garment to another, correct labeling etc.

07. *Packing*
Here, quality inspector should check various problems of packing according to buyers instruction such as dirt’s & stains, correct size of poly bag, garment’s quantity per carton etc.


----------

